# Who is going to the TT annual meet but not in a TT.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I am


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

That's my plan also. It wouldn't be the first time. I've been in the S4 before but I did have to go one year in a Ford Ka courtesy car!


----------



## a18eem (Sep 24, 2005)

I may also turn up... i heard it is a really good day out! :roll:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'll be there, and not in a TT.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

is the event not called TTOC :roll:

Get ready for the s* to fly :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> is the event not called TTOC :roll:
> 
> Get ready for the s* to fly :lol:


I'm in the TTOC, prick.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > is the event not called TTOC :roll:
> ...


Good for you....prick


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

jampott said:


> I'm in the TTOC, prick.


i love the way you make such an effort to get on with people :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

caney said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in the TTOC, prick.
> ...


Nah, I just choose the people I want to get on with. That guy is a complete tool... :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

This place is so very friendly right now.

I'm sending out a big virtual TTOC/TTF group hug :-*

Don't think i'll be going 

Has the venue been announced yet??


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

jampott said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


and that's not many :lol: prick


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


How about transferring this across to the flame room, could get interesting and it's not even Friday afternoon.

Oh for the return of j600

:lol:


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

ratty said:


> DGW131 said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Why will you be happy then


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Has the venue been announced yet??


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=60127


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DGW131 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


I don't understand your logic. If its my choice who I get on with, and that's "not many", I fail to see why that's a problem? If you're suggesting that not many people choose to get on with me, that's a different matter entirely - but it doesn't happen to be what I'm talking about. Is English your first language?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Has the venue been announced yet??
> ...


Cheers Clive, i don't get over to that room very often :wink:

As it's at Gaydon again, i think i'll be having a stab this year & i may bring Joshua along for the day.

Any news yet on ticket prices/availability (for the day only) yet etc.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

We're going through prices and ticket availability at the moment. Once we've worked something out that we're all happy with, Lee will post up and we'll open tickets sales in the shop


----------

